# Dossier et sous dossier dans iOS



## Pad fred (16 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous ,je possède un i pad depuis plus d'un an maintenant en plus de mon pc .
Je l'utilise essentiellement le soir quand je reviens du boulot pour ne pas devoir allumer mon pc,Facebook ,you tube ,lecture de mes mail  est ...
J'ai entrepris dernièrement de mettre de l'ordre dans mes photos et je n'arrive pas à faire des sous dossiers dans les dossiers existants.
Faire un dossier vacances par exemple et dans ce dossier des sous dossiers avec les différentes vacances de ces dernières années .
Je suis un habitué de Windows ou ce genre d'opération est assez simple et la je dois dire que je ne vois rien sur cet i pad .
Quelqu'un serait il m'aider merci .


----------



## lineakd (21 Décembre 2017)

Pad fred a dit:


> J'ai entrepris dernièrement de mettre de l'ordre dans mes photos et je n'arrive pas à faire des sous dossiers dans les dossiers existants.


@Pad fred, sois le bienvenu!
L’app photos ne fonctionne pas de cette façon mais comme ceci.



Pad fred a dit:


> Faire un dossier vacances par exemple et dans ce dossier des sous dossiers avec les différentes vacances de ces dernières années .
> Je suis un habitué de Windows ou ce genre d'opération est assez simple et la je dois dire que je ne vois rien sur cet i pad .


Regarde et renseigne toi sur “les moments, collections et souvenirs” de l’app photos sur ios.
iOS fonctionne différemment de windows. Tu peux regarder dans l’app store pour trouver une app qui te le permettrait comme l’app photo manager pro.


----------



## Pad fred (4 Février 2018)

Merci pour l’accueil et les réponses ,je vais regarder tout ça.
Désolé pour ma réponse tardive .
À bientôt.


----------

